

MongoDB 3.0 is now available - andrewbarba
http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/release-notes/3.0/

======
3princip
The improved performance numbers are mind-boggling. Write performance improved
an order of magnitude? Up to 95% less overhead?

Does this mean the previous versions weren't very good, or have they done
something exceptionally smart?

~~~
takeda
I believe the former one is more likely. Wen MongoDB was compared against
other databases it was failing in pretty much every metric.

------
endijs
Release notes: [http://docs.mongodb.org/v3.0/release-
notes/3.0/](http://docs.mongodb.org/v3.0/release-notes/3.0/)

------
virmundi
Still no joins...sad. Well, back to ArangoDB :).

